# Coralife Fixture 30"



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a coralife fixture 30" which takes 27" T5. I won't be able to find a T5 27" bulb at any other store besides BA right? Seems like an odd length bulb which other stores don't seem to carry?

If anyone has any for sale or know a store that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

I know lucky's aquarium and Aquapets sells them. I have the same fixture and those are the two places other than BA's that sells them. I've tried looking for cheaper sources such as buying from lighting stores but none of them carry the size.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

jon021 said:


> I know lucky's aquarium and Aquapets sells them. I have the same fixture and those are the two places other than BA's that sells them. I've tried looking for cheaper sources such as buying from lighting stores but none of them carry the size.


Thanks Jon. I`ll check at lucky`s, I`m sure it beats BA`s prices.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Hey no problem, i believe i got the bulbs for $14 each tax included. Just make sure to double check the actual bulbs. I bought a 6700k bulb and it turned out to 10,000k bulb inside the box but i know the owners so i was able to return it.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Alright


----------

